# Molecular Gastronomy - What to Study?



## manofgirolles (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on what I should study when working in a molecular gastronomy restaurant to bring my cooking to the next level. I'm deeply in need of study material but have no idea where to start - any ideas?

Thank you in advance for your time!


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Every restaurant is a gastronomy restaurant...? Do you mean "molecular" gastronomy?


----------



## manofgirolles (Sep 29, 2015)

someday said:


> Every restaurant is a gastronomy restaurant...? Do you mean "molecular" gastronomy?


My apologies - Yes, I meant molecular gastronomy!


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

What better place to learn than working in such a place? 

MG is a bit passe now anyways...the current trend in ultra modern fine dining is rooted in a sense of place and specific terroir, as well as taste memory and nostalgia. Think places like Noma, Alinea, etc that recently closed and re-opened with "new" food styles and menus. They still use some MG, but the food is a lot more recognizable and approachable (as compared to before) and is more grounded. 

Anyways, if you are looking for classic MG techniques (foams, airs, emulsions, spherification, etc) then the Alinea cookbook is a great resource. It is like 10 years old now but has some great photos, techniques and recipes in it. The Modernist series of cookbooks are quite good if you have the bank roll for them. There are websites like ChefSteps.com which have some good recipes and videos about MG techniques and sous vide.


----------



## kognqk (Apr 6, 2014)

*Gaster + nomos* = law of regulating the stomach
*Gastronome* - are the art of good eating . Including preparing and serving delicate and appetizing food , discovering , tasting , and something very important , UNDERSTANDING about food . The law of regulating the stomach , remember ?
*Molecular gastronomy *- are about biological , chemical knowledge to cooking. The real molecular cooks are Food technicians . To learn properly go university of food technology.
*Gastronomes* - are people traveling to eat , experiencing , researching , tasting , discovering , writing about the food at any aspect .

*No, not every restaurant , not every kiosk is a gourmet or gastronomy restaurant* . another question is, a lack of knowledge about and everyone put names on his own perception. Before you go to molecular, make sure you have a solid foundation.
a good start is to know who is Brillat Savarin , Alexandre Grimond ,
in reverse, you will be one of many . which are too many these days
or just make it look good for a photo, enrich the social toilets/insta, twi…ect. another story is to make money showing your life through the phone , commercial book etc.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

"Molecular Gastronomy: Scientific Cuisine Demystified" by Jose Sanchez is a good book to read.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

The El Bulli cookbooks are great for that stuff as well...


----------

